# Eclipse und Code-Formatierung



## HannsW (14. Sep 2009)

Moin,
im JacaDoc-Kommentaren stelle ich eine ungewollte foramtierung fest :
Aus "meinem" geschriebenen , und so gewollten Code
[Java]/**
	 * Suchmethode für BTrieve. 
     * Creation date: (28.04.2009 02:15:53)
	 * 
	 * @param cSuch         java.lang.String
	 * @param seekExact     boolean
	 */[/code]

macht "CTRL + SHIFT + F" dieses:


```
/**
	 * Suchmethode für BTrieve. Creation date: (28.04.2009 02:15:53)
	 * 
	 * @param cSuch
	 *            java.lang.String
	 * @param seekExact
	 *            boolean
	 */
```

Ich konnte bisher keine EInstellmöglichkeit dafür finden! Gibts eine solche?
 Eclipse 3.5.0


----------



## Geeeee (14. Sep 2009)

schau mal unter Preferences -> Java -> Code Style -> Formatter -> Profil editieren -> Comments


----------



## HannsW (14. Sep 2009)

Das wars.
Danke:applaus:


----------



## hoangvm (29. Sep 2009)

lol das wäre besser wenn man immer eine doc da hat


----------

